# Uniquely colored Corsa on eBay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

No relation, but interesting and unique paint scheme. Frame has seen better days, but thought someone might be interested.

When did Eddy change from stamping his dropouts with "Columbus" to the "Eddy Merckx" that is on the most recently released steel bikes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Str...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

